# medical question



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

My feed and ancles have swelled to the pint that I cannot get on my bedroom shoes or house shoes and have to wear DH bed room shoes. I tried diuretics that have been prescribed before for that and my high blood pressure, but they did not work. Something told me I must have gout and after looking it up on the tube, I think that is the correct diagnosis. So I got on the computer and one of the first things I discovered is that you are not supposed to take diuretics for gout. I also found a lovely site which gave instructions for cure without prescriptions and was not selling anything. Now I cannot find the site again. I wrote down some of the information but I still have no way of printing from the computer.

What I have learned so far is to keep my feet up which I can't do and work on the computer. Other than that, diet and exercise should be what I need. They said drink cherry juices and eat black cherries eat bananas and drink lime juice diluted with water. Could not find any black cherries or cherry juice. They said only low-fat dairy products. I think they said no sugar. So I am wondering if Activa yogurt that has black cherries in it would be acceptable? It is low fat. But it is sweet.

They said eat bananas, so I am doing that with the lime juice thing but otherwise am eating what I usually do, which includes the Activa, but also includes Cinnamon Bread Swirl (and I think gluten is forbidden). 

Does anyone know about gout or a website that would help me. 

Thanks in advance for your always good advice. MN


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

See your doctor he will put you on Gout pills, my hubby and son has it. If it bothers you to much CBD helps them.


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

You're actually guessing. You really need to see a doctor. Emergency room if you have to. Swelled up that much is an emergency.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

grandmann said:


> See your doctor he will put you on Gout pills, my hubby and son has it. If it bothers you to much CBD helps them.


You don't know if she really has gout.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

krashdragon said:


> You're actually guessing. You really need to see a doctor. Emergency room if you have to. Swelled up that much is an emergency.


Absolutely right! This swelling could be a number of things, some of them serious. DO go to the ER this evening!


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Doesn't sound like gout to me. I think you would have intense pain, which you don't mention, along with the swelling. Highly recommend seeing a doctor. (The activa probably doesn't have enough cherry in it, plus commercial yogurts tend to contain a lot of sugar.)

I found this website that explains multiple causes of swollen feet. Based only on what you posted, it sounds more like venous insufficiency to me, which definitely indicates a doctor's visit.
https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/swollen-ankles-and-feet


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it sure doesn’t seem like gout to me either. You need to see a doctor and get the proper medication to combat whatever it is that has caused this swelling.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Agree, it could be something else, see a doctor and no, I don't think the activa yogurt with black cherry would have enough to help - if it is gout. There are other things that can cause this so please see a doctor


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

krashdragon said:


> You're actually guessing. You really need to see a doctor. Emergency room if you have to. Swelled up that much is an emergency.


Gout is very, very painful and you are only complaining of swelling. Swelling can be an indication of blood clots or congestive heart failure, both requiring emergency treatment.
Whatever you do, if it requires putting your feet up (which is very important) and you can't put them up because of the computer...get off the computer!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Best thing to do is go to the dr


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

You need a doctor to help you. Also compression hose help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Miss Nettie please go to the dr. Swelling in your feet is not a good sign. Take care of yourself


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I believe you’ve just misdiagnoses yourself with gout. It could be any number of things including your heart. So get yourself off to your doctor. If he or she doesn’t do anything different for you then find a new doctor. Please, please don’t do this to yourself. The last time I decided I had something I was stunned by the real problem. I was convinced I had strep throat. Went to have it checked out I needed up leaving the walk-in clinic on a gurney, being bundled into an ambulance for a 1 1/2 mile trip to the hospital ER. I spent 6 days in the hospital taking lots of drugs and having every HEART test known to man. And finally they shocked my heart to get it to work properly again. Didn’t have strep throat, my achy throat and neck was a symptom of atrial flutter, my heart was going to give up the ghost in not too many months if I’d not been treated. So go see somebody, the emergency room may be a better choice.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

GO SEE YOUR DOCTOR....If you've got gout, you wouldn't even be able to put your feet in any slippers, and even a sheet (on your bed), would be painful, over your feet.....Keep away from Dr. Google - he doesn't know everything.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a friend who does suffer from gout. It is very, very painful.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

krashdragon said:


> You're actually guessing. You really need to see a doctor. Emergency room if you have to. Swelled up that much is an emergency.


I agree, get to ER. My dad had gout but most of the swelling was in his big toe and very painful. Yours doesn't sound like gout


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

bettyirene said:


> GO SEE YOUR DOCTOR....If you've got gout, you wouldn't even be able to put your feet in any slippers, and even a sheet (on your bed), would be painful, over your feet.....Keep away from Dr. Google - he doesn't know everything.


Yes, and please, please, ignore the well-meaning but inappropriate suggestions for remedies! Even a doctor wouldn't diagnose or prescribe on the basis of your post, without even examining you! Don't think that putting on compression stockings or taking one supplement will solve your problem!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

You really need to see a doctor. He will diagnose and prescribe treatment for whatever your issue is.. 

Gout is quite painful along with the swelling and redness...


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Hie thee to a medical practitioner as soon as possible! It could be many things but what worries me the most is a possible blood clot or something affecting the circulation to both your legs. Do not self treat! You could make things worse and get into problems that will be difficult to address! You or anyone else on this forum do not have a medical degree. Dr. Google is NOT a good source!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you all for caring and trying to help. I am afraid there is no help left for me. I felt like I was having a stroke about a week ago. DH took me to urgent care but thry could not be bothered and would not let the EMS there take us to the emergency room that was about 20 miles away. So DH took me there. They wewre swamped with patients and their obvious concern we the covid patients They did a bunch of tests but would not tell me anything., One technician would do a test and then sit me out in the waiting room with DH and then another one would come get me and do another test. They did xrays, ctscan, numerous blood and all sorts of tests, would not tell me any of the results, did not tell DH anything, just left us sitting in the waiting room with a bunch of other people and finally they called out a list of names and all the people they called got up and left and they said they were taking them to rooms. Evidently they did not have a room for us and had no intention of doing anything further. When I asked about the result of the tests, they said they would email us about how to get them. So we went home and have heard nothing from them. I have tried every way I know to contact them. The general practitioner who cared for me for years died several years ago. My husband's doctor was not taking on new patients so I signed on with one of his for the convenience of us going to the same place every six months. Other than that, I never see her and she could not care less about my health just as long as my insurance pays her awful bills. She always orders a extensive blood test but never discusses the results of it with me. I look it over and find out whether. Emergency room people do not care about you ujless you are brought in my ambulance. I know I have some sort of blood clot problem. My whole left side is weak, I am not safe walking without a walker.

I guess you all have convinced me I do not have gout. I cannot see going back to the hospital and running up more insurance charges. I just wish I knew what I should or should not eat.

Anyway, thanks for trying to help me. MN


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

MissNettie said:


> Thank you all for caring and trying to help. I am afraid there is no help left for me. I felt like I was having a stroke about a week ago. DH took me to urgent care but thry could not be bothered and would not let the EMS there take us to the emergency room that was about 20 miles away. So DH took me there. They wewre swamped with patients and their obvious concern we the covid patients They did a bunch of tests but would not tell me anything., One technician would do a test and then sit me out in the waiting room with DH and then another one would come get me and do another test. They did xrays, ctscan, numerous blood and all sorts of tests, would not tell me any of the results, did not tell DH anything, just left us sitting in the waiting room with a bunch of other people and finally they called out a list of names and all the people they called got up and left and they said they were taking them to rooms. Evidently they did not have a room for us and had no intention of doing anything further. When I asked about the result of the tests, they said they would email us about how to get them. So we went home and have heard nothing from them. I have tried every way I know to contact them. The general practitioner who cared for me for years died several years ago. My husband's doctor was not taking on new patients so I signed on with one of his for the convenience of us going to the same place every six months. Other than that, I never see her and she could not care less about my health just as long as my insurance pays her awful bills. She always orders a extensive blood test but never discusses the results of it with me. I look it over and find out whether. Emergency room people do not care about you ujless you are brought in my ambulance. I know I have some sort of blood clot problem. My whole left side is weak, I am not safe walking without a walker.
> 
> I guess you all have convinced me I do not have gout. I cannot see going back to the hospital and running up more insurance charges. I just wish I knew what I should or should not eat.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for trying to help me. MN


Where do you live in South Carolina? Are you close to a city?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Aren't swollen legs sign of heart problem?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

peppered said:


> Aren't swollen legs sign of heart problem?


Among other things.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Swollen ankles and feet could also mean a kidney problem. The safest thing to do is to see a doctor as soon as you can; you need to be tested to find out what the problem is rather than trying to diagnose and treat yourself.

Because of my heart my legs swell to my knees. I find that compression stockings help.

Added: Sorry MissNettie, your last post came in as I was typing. You seem to be in an impossible situation. My heart goes out to you. and I wish you well in finding out what the problem might be.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

The cost of an ambulance, to take you to ER, could save your life.....please consider this.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Have you called your current clinic to ask them to get your test results from the hospital? They can do it a lot faster than you can. You will probably need to fill out a consent form that your clinic can use to request the test results. Once they agree to do this, call this clinic at least once a week to ask if they have received the hospital testing results. Once they have received the test results, you can either make an appointment with the doctor you don't like, or change clinics.

Alternatively, change clinics right away. Do you have neighbors or friends at church who could recommend a doctor? If not, use Google to find clinics near you. Most will have websites where you can read about each doctor in the clinic, and often they say whether or not they are taking new patients. Then call the new clinic to make an appointment. You can also tell them you would like them to get your information from your old clinic and also the test results from the hospital. Again, you will probably have to fill out consent forms in order for the clinic to get this information. You don't need to wait until the information is transferred to see a doctor. Make an appointment right away. When the hospital test results come in, make another appointment to discuss the test results.

You need to take action.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you have an agency for aging in your area. If you do call them and tell them you are having trouble getting adequate medical care and share your struggles and concerns. Perhaps they can assign you an advocate. 

Please do not be angry with the technicians for not giving you results, they are no allowed to. A single high lab test may have a dozen possible causes. It would be like expecting to know that a puzzle picture is from one piece. 

It sounds like your symptoms have changed. Go back to the ER and be prepared to be obnoxious if you don’t get answers. Emphasize your one sided weakness and your swollen feet. Once in a room, put your feet up and slide off your slippers so anyone entering the room can’t but help seeing how swollen your feet are.

Even though you don’t seem to like her and don’t think she cares, don’t give up on you new doctor. She could review your test results and be your key to getting further care. 

Good luck, but don’t give up. Without exaggerating, you life could depend on it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

MissNettie said:


> My feed and ancles have swelled to the pint that I cannot get on my bedroom shoes or house shoes and have to wear DH bed room shoes. I tried diuretics that have been prescribed before for that and my high blood pressure, but they did not work. Something told me I must have gout and after looking it up on the tube, I think that is the correct diagnosis. So I got on the computer and one of the first things I discovered is that you are not supposed to take diuretics for gout. I also found a lovely site which gave instructions for cure without prescriptions and was not selling anything. Now I cannot find the site again. I wrote down some of the information but I still have no way of printing from the computer.
> 
> What I have learned so far is to keep my feet up which I can't do and work on the computer. Other than that, diet and exercise should be what I need. They said drink cherry juices and eat black cherries eat bananas and drink lime juice diluted with water. Could not find any black cherries or cherry juice. They said only low-fat dairy products. I think they said no sugar. So I am wondering if Activa yogurt that has black cherries in it would be acceptable? It is low fat. But it is sweet.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with the posters who have said to contact your GP.

One question, though. Do you have Revitive in the USA?

Revitive advanced helps you to reduce the pain in legs and feet as well as reducing swollen feet and ankles. The unique device helps to alleviate tired, aching legs and feet whilst it actively improves circulation.

How Revitive Works
Revitive Circulation Booster works by contracting your lower leg muscles using OxyWave technology with patented wide-pulse waveform. This delivers a clinically proven increase in leg circulation during use and provides more oxygen-rich blood to your lower limbs. The built-in IsoRocker gently rocks your feet back and forth to allow for natural ankle movement and increased circulation in your lower legs.

Revitive uses Electrical Muscle Stimulation (EMS) also known as Neuromuscular Electrical Stimulation (NMES) to contract and relax your muscles, increasing the blood flow in your legs and feet.

https://www.revitive.com/au


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

Go to dr. I had swollen feet, didn't feel good and hubby took me to Emergency room. I had a 50 pound tumor in y abdomen. I am a large person but kept gaining weight. Kept asking my dr if I had a tumor. It filled my abdomen and chest. Not cancerous but septic. I almost died before and during surgery. I just kept hurting and couldn't eat and still gained. I didn't make it home for 35 days. I lost another 50 from food in rehab. Not fun. Go to dr.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You need a proper doctor not Dr Google.


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

emergency room immediately with ambulance it is very dangerous to treat yourself time is of essence it could be the heart, kidney stroke definetely not gout dont listen or ask for advice get to the hospital you are a time bomb sorry but you dont seem to understant that this is serious you really think banana and cherries will cure the problem good luck and be well


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, Go see our DR. He needs to see what is going on and you need to be tested. Though TART cherry juice won't hurt you. You may just have bad edema, so no sugar and no salt. Read your labels on packaged food. BUT a DR will know how to treat all of this. Guessing won't help.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

As everyone has said, you really do have to go to the doctor and once there you must be somewhat aggressive with questions. I try to write down what I have questions about. Either way you need to understand what is going on with your body, so keep asking until you do understand. It is your body and your life.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

Everyone has health problems because of all the Garbage sold in stores and people buy it and eat it! Never eat white bread, white rice, white flour, pasta, donuts, candy unless it's really dark chocolate, cookies..eat diabetic foods, fruits and vegetables, high grain wheat bread, home made soups..


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Eichhornchen said:


> Everyone has health problems because of all the Garbage sold in stores and people buy it and eat it! Never eat white bread, white rice, white flour, pasta, donuts, candy unless it's really dark chocolate, cookies..eat diabetic foods, fruits and vegetables, high grain wheat bread, home made soups..


NOT useful!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Swelling of feet and ankles can be caused by certain blood pressure tablets. Please consult a doctor.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

The best website is your GP


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

MissNettie,
Please, please, please go to the doctor immediately. You are endangering your life by not doing so. If you have a neighbor or family member who is very outspoken, take them with you. If not get to an emergency room or urgent care and tell them you are not leaving until you are seen and have a proper diagnosis. You need to be treated now.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

MissNettie said:


> My feed and ancles have swelled to the pint that I cannot get on my bedroom shoes or house shoes and have to wear DH bed room shoes. I tried diuretics that have been prescribed before for that and my high blood pressure, but they did not work. Something told me I must have gout and after looking it up on the tube, I think that is the correct diagnosis. So I got on the computer and one of the first things I discovered is that you are not supposed to take diuretics for gout. I also found a lovely site which gave instructions for cure without prescriptions and was not selling anything. Now I cannot find the site again. I wrote down some of the information but I still have no way of printing from the computer.
> 
> What I have learned so far is to keep my feet up which I can't do and work on the computer. Other than that, diet and exercise should be what I need. They said drink cherry juices and eat black cherries eat bananas and drink lime juice diluted with water. Could not find any black cherries or cherry juice. They said only low-fat dairy products. I think they said no sugar. So I am wondering if Activa yogurt that has black cherries in it would be acceptable? It is low fat. But it is sweet.
> 
> ...


Please get to a doctor for the professional exam, testing and treatment you need!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I know a good doctor who could help you. There's always a possibility that the symptom has another cause, for any medical problem. Even if you can eliminate the symptom, there might be something causing it that is not being treated.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Yikes! Go to your doctor! One of the worst things people can do is get medical advice online.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I am not a medical professional, but do know a lot about food and diet. The best thing you could do for yourself diet-wise is to eat low on the food chain. By that I mean stick to fresh fruit and veggies and lean meat. Don't eat any more already-prepared food that comes out of a box or can. All that already-prepared food is high in sodium and sugar - two of the worse things you could eat. Hope this helps.


----------



## janebock (Apr 13, 2017)

Try drinking some Cherry Juice or eating cherries. Cherries have a chemical in them that is good for Gout and reduces symptoms.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Go see a doctor immediately. You could also have early heart pump or kidney failure. Guessing what you have yourself with no medical training can lead to death. You could also have the late stages of cancer, blood clots or diabetes. As a nurse with over forty years' experience, I could go on and on. YOU NEED A DOCTOR RIGHT NOW. :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: 
Please let us know what the medical doctor tells you to do when you get home again. I will pray for you. :sm18: :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

janebock said:


> Try drinking some Cherry Juice or eating cherries. Cherries have a chemical in them that is good for Gout and reduces symptoms.


How do you know she actually has gout?!


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

MissNettie said:


> My feed and ancles have swelled to the pint that I cannot get on my bedroom shoes or house shoes and have to wear DH bed room shoes. I tried diuretics that have been prescribed before for that and my high blood pressure, but they did not work. Something told me I must have gout and after looking it up on the tube, I think that is the correct diagnosis. So I got on the computer and one of the first things I discovered is that you are not supposed to take diuretics for gout. I also found a lovely site which gave instructions for cure without prescriptions and was not selling anything. Now I cannot find the site again. I wrote down some of the information but I still have no way of printing from the computer.
> 
> What I have learned so far is to keep my feet up which I can't do and work on the computer. Other than that, diet and exercise should be what I need. They said drink cherry juices and eat black cherries eat bananas and drink lime juice diluted with water. Could not find any black cherries or cherry juice. They said only low-fat dairy products. I think they said no sugar. So I am wondering if Activa yogurt that has black cherries in it would be acceptable? It is low fat. But it is sweet.
> 
> ...


Why are you self-diagnosing and self-treating?

See Your Doctor, not some unknown quack types that live on the internet.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Do not use the internet for your health! Get thee to a physician immediately!

Keep us posted!

Am praying for you ????????????


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Pitting edema is a serious medical condition! You need to see your doctor ASAP! Heart, kidney and other conditions could be the cause and your delay in getting a proper diagnosis could be dangerous!!!


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

The swelling you have doesn’t seem like gout to me, which my mother had. When using your computer don’t let your legs hang. Even putting them on a box etc is better. All other times when sitting they need to be elevated. You really need to see your doctor. While the internet is full of information we shouldn’t let it take the place of medical advice. This is nothing to fool around with. Gout usually attacks joints and is very very painful.


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

You must advocate for yourself! Call medical records where you were treated and demand all test results be sent to you. They are your property. While you may not like your new doc personality you need to see her. Again ask questions and demand answers. It’s your body and your right.


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

I have had gout. This does not sound like gout. See a doctor ASAP, and do elevate as much as possible!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a friend with a similar problem. She has recently been seeing an acupuncturist because she had run out of other options. It hasn’t been very long, but she thinks it is helping some.


----------



## Knitter53 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to be drinking lots and lots of water which is the very best for water retention as well as gout. If this doesn’t work fairly soon, then see your doctor as this isn’t normal. My podiatrist said that at least 95% of patients he sees with gout is caused by not drinking enough water - very common problem in older folks especially.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree, go talk to a doctor. Severe edema can mean a lot of things. I’m into yoga and do an exercise everyday which is lying on the floor with my legs straight up against the wall, holding about ten minutes. It really helps with my ankles swelling after a day of being on my feet a lot.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Knitter53 said:


> You need to be drinking lots and lots of water which is the very best for water retention as well as gout. If this doesn't work fairly soon, then see your doctor as this isn't normal. My podiatrist said that at least 95% of patients he sees with gout is caused by not drinking enough water - very common problem in older folks especially.


You don't know for sure if Miss Nettie has gout! If someone is in heart failure, with swollen, edematous limbs, fluids are usually restricted! This advice you gave could be dangerous! Are you a doctor? If not, please stop giving stupid advice!
What is wrong with you people who are giving medical advice?! You are not qualified to do that! You ARE qualified to tell this lady to see a doctor ASAP! That's it!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i believe gout is very painful. i had a friend that used to get that and he could hardly walk with it. good luck but i would have it checked by a doctor


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You don't know for sure if Miss Nettie has gout! If someone is in heart failure, with swollen, edematous limbs, fluids are usually restricted! This advice you gave could be dangerous! Are you a doctor? If not, please stop giving stupid advice!
> What is wrong with you people who are giving medical advice?! You are not qualified to do that! You ARE qualified to tell this lady to see a doctor ASAP! That's it!


A better question would be why would anyone in their right mind with such worrisome symptoms appeal to knitters?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

SQM said:


> A better question would be why would anyone in their right mind with such worrisome symptoms appeal to knitters?


I think she feels that she's been let down by medical professionals. Hospitals are overwhelmed with Covid patients, and there are no beds available. She did go to the hospital, but in my opinion she didn't get proper treatment. Again, it's Covid. Or rather, the sick unvaccinated people who are logging up the system now.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Remember the TV commercial where the lady said "Between the internet and TV, I'm practically a doctor myself."? Stop self-diagnosing and go see a doctor. I had massive foot swelling, went through tons of testing for everything from heart conditions to issues with leg veins. Ended up that I had a massive uterine tumor that cut off circulation when I would sit.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I think she feels that she's been let down by medical professionals. Hospitals are overwhelmed with Covid patients, and there are no beds available. She did go to the hospital, but in my opinion she didn't get proper treatment. Again, it's Covid. Or rather, the sick unvaccinated people who are logging up the system now.


Let down by the medical establishment so you consult with crafters? Am I missing something?


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gout is like anything else and there is a range of swelling and pain. It has to do with your system's being saturated with a substance. Mine is from too much uric acid that forms crystals in the joints and especially in my right foot and has also caused a kidney stone or two. For mine, I avoid certain foods - fish, fowl, dairy and legumes, and especially turkey meat. Everyone is different however and, depending on your doctor, you might find out more from reading than a doctor. I wouldn't go to an ER, but urgent care might help. My experience is that I get better care with a regularly scheduled appointment than with someone having to solve the problem fast. I hope the best solution comes to you.


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

You can buy dark cherry juice at Walmart, Ingle's, Publix. Knudsen brand (organic) is what my husband uses. Having had gout, that is not what you are describing. See a dr.


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

You can buy dark cherry juice at Walmart, Ingle's, Publix. Knudsen brand (organic) is what my husband uses. Having had gout, that is not what you are describing. See a dr.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Nettie's profile states she has 3 son's. Does anyone know it they or any family members live nearby?


----------



## gnendeljudith (Aug 8, 2011)

every one should stop giving ridiculous medical advice are you all doctors i thought this is a knitting site you should change from kp to free medical advice we specialize in all this women doesnt get it that every minute counts


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Swelling can be a variety of things, my swelling is caused by poor circulation due to heart and diabetes problems. Your best bet is to go and see a Dr urgently and get a proper diagnosis.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

SQM said:


> Let down by the medical establishment so you consult with crafters? Am I missing something?


You're not missing something. I think she just feels hopeless and desperate. As you've noticed, people turn to KP with some very personal concerns, so maybe she just needs to have someone care.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

gnendeljudith said:


> every one should stop giving ridiculous medical advice are you all doctors i thought this is a knitting site you should change from kp to free medical advice we specialize in all this women doesnt get it that every minute counts


So right! It astonishes me that people think MN has accurately diagnosed herself, and that knitters are good sources of medical advice! 
And they keep doing it, telling her where she can get cherry juice, telling her to drink lots of water, etc. She could do real harm to herself that way!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

MMWRay said:


> Gout is very, very painful and you are only complaining of swelling. Swelling can be an indication of blood clots or congestive heart failure, both requiring emergency treatment.
> Whatever you do, if it requires putting your feet up (which is very important) and you can't put them up because of the computer...get off the computer!


I totally agree! None of us are qualified to diagnose your condition.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

Things to do: 
1) Call a doctor.
2) Call a doctor.
3) Call a doctor.
You get the idea...
My dad, a normally stoic man, had gout and was in great pain, but there is prescribable treatment. Allopurinol is one. It is not OTC. Gout is not immediately life threatening. Any of the other possible conditions mentioned by so many already are of much greater concern. Get professional medical help ASAP! If you're unsatisfied with the help you already sought, go elsewhere. Please... Don't mess with OTCs until you get a diagnosis. You don't want to mask symptoms that might help drs make a diagnosis.


----------



## KatieRose (Mar 26, 2013)

My experience with swollen feet and ankles led me to a diagnosis of liver failure and a liver and kidney transplant 3.5 yrs later. Dec 10 will be my ten year anniversary.


----------



## PharmDona (Sep 23, 2015)

Could be heart disease, or many other things. SEE Your Doctor !


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

MMWRay said:


> Gout is very, very painful and you are only complaining of swelling. Swelling can be an indication of blood clots or congestive heart failure, both requiring emergency treatment.
> Whatever you do, if it requires putting your feet up (which is very important) and you can't put them up because of the computer...get off the computer!


I fully agree. Gout is very painful.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

You need to see your Doctor


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Go to the DOCTOR!
It’s tart cherry juice, but again the best thing is make sure, and go to the DOCTOR!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Please see your doctor...swelling indicates a problem, from mild to severe (heart failure, for one, comes to mind).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> Hie thee to a medical practitioner as soon as possible! It could be many things but what worries me the most is a possible blood clot or something affecting the circulation to both your legs. Do not self treat! You could make things worse and get into problems that will be difficult to address! You or anyone else on this forum do not have a medical degree. Dr. Google is NOT a good source!


Absolutely well said!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

KateLyn11 said:


> Do you have an agency for aging in your area. If you do call them and tell them you are having trouble getting adequate medical care and share your struggles and concerns. Perhaps they can assign you an advocate.
> 
> Please do not be angry with the technicians for not giving you results, they are not allowed to. ]
> 
> Please go to Social Services or an Agency for Aging and see if you can get someone to help you find answers with the medical establishment!!!!!


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

krashdragon said:


> You're actually guessing. You really need to see a doctor. Emergency room if you have to. Swelled up that much is an emergency.


I agree.


----------



## landmansmom (Sep 26, 2012)

The swelling could also be caused by Heart Problems. Best you see a Doctor as soon as possible. Please do not try to diagnose yourself or rely on computer sites.


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

Gout is usually very painful and to have it bilaterally isn't normal, and I don't think it would cause that much swelling. It is only certain diurectics (hydrochlorothiazde) that can increase your uric acid level, though many take it without issue. Definitely see a healthcare professional. There are several issues that could cause the swelling, some quite serious. Also, be judicious with sodium intake, as water follows sodium. Elevate your feet whenever possible.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

SEE A REAL DOCTOR!!!! Good grief, don't ask for medical advice from people who are NOT doctors! Don't get medical advice from the internet!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a link to info on Gout.

https://gouteducation.org/what-is-gout/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwjo2JBhCRARIsAFG667WcJqHCsEb9N8S5KGnaBNsHN6u1hmsuxHxQEe7hhJKqfGULetIKD50aAi9sEALw_wcB


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You are doing what my doctor hates....you are asking non-qualified people to give you a diagnosis and treatment. Please use some common sense and go to your doctor; you have issues that require expert management. You are putting your life in danger. If nothing else, you should have learned from Covid 19 about the swamp of medical misinformation on the internet.


MissNettie said:


> My feed and ancles have swelled to the pint that I cannot get on my bedroom shoes or house shoes and have to wear DH bed room shoes. I tried diuretics that have been prescribed before for that and my high blood pressure, but they did not work. Something told me I must have gout and after looking it up on the tube, I think that is the correct diagnosis. So I got on the computer and one of the first things I discovered is that you are not supposed to take diuretics for gout. I also found a lovely site which gave instructions for cure without prescriptions and was not selling anything. Now I cannot find the site again. I wrote down some of the information but I still have no way of printing from the computer.
> 
> What I have learned so far is to keep my feet up which I can't do and work on the computer. Other than that, diet and exercise should be what I need. They said drink cherry juices and eat black cherries eat bananas and drink lime juice diluted with water. Could not find any black cherries or cherry juice. They said only low-fat dairy products. I think they said no sugar. So I am wondering if Activa yogurt that has black cherries in it would be acceptable? It is low fat. But it is sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## lenexa36 (Dec 9, 2013)

See your Doctor.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

This forum is not a place to go for medical advice! You should get to your doctor for a check up. Swelling of the extremities (feet, hands) can be a cause of many different problems. The doctor will run a urine test and can see what is wrong and ease your worry and your swelling. Now I will be worrying about you until I know that you have been to the doctor!!! Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Let down by the medical establishment so you consult with crafters? Am I missing something?


Maybe if the crafters slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night????

Now, after reading all of the ridiculous and potentially dangerous "remedies" for an undiagnosed condition, I am thinking that this is where Admin SHOULD step in!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> Maybe if the crafters slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night????
> 
> Now, after reading all of the ridiculous and potentially dangerous "remedies" for an undiagnosed condition, I am thinking that this is where Admin SHOULD step in!!!


I don't get the Holiday Inn reference. But it can be very dangerous to give medical advice to someone who might worsen or die from the advice.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I don't get the Holiday Inn reference. But it can be very dangerous to give medical advice to someone who might worsen or die from the advice.


The commercials for Holiday Inn Express indicate that a stay there make you smart!!!
Here is one for a surgeon!


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

You need to see a doctor. Gout is very painful and usually in a joint. See a doctor.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

grandmann said:


> See your doctor he will put you on Gout pills, my hubby and son has it. If it bothers you to much CBD helps them.


My husband is on gout pills. He rarely has attacks.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> You don't know if she really has gout.


The words here are "see your doctor".


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> The commercials for Holiday Inn Express indicate that a stay there make you smart!!!
> Here is one for a surgeon!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

It is not necessary to hit people over the head with advice -- even if it's good advice. Some of the posts here are actually yelling at the OP. It's fine to offer advice, but we need to be careful not to be judgmental and harsh, especially if we want to see constructive action taken.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

kittygritty said:


> The words here are "see your doctor".


As I said. Several times.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Prism99 said:


> It is not necessary to hit people over the head with advice -- even if it's good advice. Some of the posts here are actually yelling at the OP. It's fine to offer advice, but we need to be careful not to be judgmental and harsh, especially if we want to see constructive action taken.


It's not yelling. It's earnestly urging her not to delay in getting medical attention, trying to impress upon her the importance of ignoring the home remedies some have posted. We are just sincerely showing how much we care.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> The commercials for Holiday Inn Express indicate that a stay there make you smart!!!
> Here is one for a surgeon!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Schedule an appointment with a medical doctor who has your full medical history.



MissNettie said:


> My feed and ancles have swelled to the pint that I cannot get on my bedroom shoes or house shoes and have to wear DH bed room shoes. I tried diuretics that have been prescribed before for that and my high blood pressure, but they did not work. Something told me I must have gout and after looking it up on the tube, I think that is the correct diagnosis. So I got on the computer and one of the first things I discovered is that you are not supposed to take diuretics for gout. I also found a lovely site which gave instructions for cure without prescriptions and was not selling anything. Now I cannot find the site again. I wrote down some of the information but I still have no way of printing from the computer.
> 
> What I have learned so far is to keep my feet up which I can't do and work on the computer. Other than that, diet and exercise should be what I need. They said drink cherry juices and eat black cherries eat bananas and drink lime juice diluted with water. Could not find any black cherries or cherry juice. They said only low-fat dairy products. I think they said no sugar. So I am wondering if Activa yogurt that has black cherries in it would be acceptable? It is low fat. But it is sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Have you tried cutting your salt intake? That is what my Dr. had me do so I switched to the fake salt. It made a difference in my feet and ankles and I see a big difference if I slip and eat something really salty. But as others have said the most important thing for you is still medical care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Covid has complicated procedures in all medical facilities. Be patient and prepared to submit to many tests. You could have many (some life-threatening) diseases. Deep breath, and patience.


----------



## gundrum (Jul 25, 2016)

First: Stop looking on computer and call doctor. Second: stop eating rich foods, Fats, fried foods. Now. please call your doctor and let him give you medication for gout. You should not swell so bad with gout unless there is something else also. Have you checked your blood pressure lately. My pressure is high so I bought a wrist machine and I take my own blood pressure all thru the day to give my doctor an idea how I really am doing. The stuff on the computer is not always true or it involves more information it doesn't have. Not going to doctor may be putting yourself in peril. Meaning you may be sicker than you think. So please go. Linda


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

You should never self diagnose from google. Also when you take over the counter medication such as vitamins, and you are taking prescribed medication, that’s very dangerous unless your doctor has given approval. The state you are in sounds as though you need urgent medical assessment.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Prism99 said:


> It is not necessary to hit people over the head with advice -- even if it's good advice. Some of the posts here are actually yelling at the OP. It's fine to offer advice, but we need to be careful not to be judgmental and harsh, especially if we want to see constructive action taken.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> It's not yelling. It's earnestly urging her not to delay in getting medical attention, trying to impress upon her the importance of ignoring the home remedies some have posted. We are just sincerely showing how much we care.


 Sincere caring is good. Comments that can easily be construed as bullying are not. Some of the posts in this thread have crossed the line, especially the shaming ones.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Have your heart checked. Leg swelling is one of the heart problem signs.


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

I agree with the others — get to your doctor or the ER.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

My twin sister just spent a few days in the hospital as swelling in one leg became worse and her other leg was also started swelling. Her doctor put her in the hospital thinking that it might be heart failure -- for her it was because of change in medication. Do get yourself to a clinic or to the ER pronto! I don't think that any of us are medical advisors. And, yes, gout is painful.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

You cn also use circulation stockings but also see a Doctor.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Here's what I do to keep my feet up: I sit in a recliner and put a laptop computer in my lap. 

Another thing: You need to see the correct doctor. There are a gazillion reasons for swelling in the feet. My mother had it really bad. She finally saw the correct type of doctor who prescribed the correct medicine.

Some possible reasons for swelling of the feet:

Congestive heart failure. ...
Cirrhosis. ...
Kidney disease. ...
Kidney damage. ...
Weakness or damage to veins in your legs. ...
Inadequate lymphatic system. ...
Severe, long-term protein deficiency.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dr is called for this. You are not a doctor and the internet is not a doctor. If you are on blood pressure medicine, I do know there are three types, one is a diuretic, another causes your feet and ankles to swell and the third has very little side affects. I would suggest you check with your medical professional, another thing that causes feet and ankle swelling is CHF, which really needs to be addressed also, to rule that out. GO to the doctor!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Knitter53 said:


> You need to be drinking lots and lots of water which is the very best for water retention as well as gout. If this doesn't work fairly soon, then see your doctor as this isn't normal. My podiatrist said that at least 95% of patients he sees with gout is caused by not drinking enough water - very common problem in older folks especially.


If she has CHF, drinking more water will cause more edema!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The only good advice here, is to go to the doctor! You need to treat this as if your life depended on it, because it may very well be true. 
If you have a PCP they have the results of all the tests that were performed, or should have. You have to advocate for yourself! Now get to a medical facility or call your PCP and get in!!


----------



## lkg67 (Jan 25, 2016)

Drink water ????


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

lkg67 said:


> Drink water ????


And if she is already in renal or heart failure, your suggestion could be devastating!!!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

solshine said:


> Go to dr. I had swollen feet, didn't feel good and hubby took me to Emergency room. I had a 50 pound tumor in y abdomen. I am a large person but kept gaining weight. Kept asking my dr if I had a tumor. It filled my abdomen and chest. Not cancerous but septic. I almost died before and during surgery. I just kept hurting and couldn't eat and still gained. I didn't make it home for 35 days. I lost another 50 from
> 
> i got interrupted by a doctor's call (from the office, not from the doctor) and erased half the post I was responding to
> 
> I have been telling doctors for 15 years that IU have something wrong with my belly. As a teenager, young adult and even after 5 full pregnancies I did not have a pot belly. But suddenly, I sprouted one at about age 65-70. I still had (and have) very strong abdominal muscles but if I eat a full meal and drink much fluid, my stomach is awful. I have no waistline. I feel that a lot of my lung problems are from lack of space to expand. But no one listens to me.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Miss Nettie
So glad to see you post. How are you feeling and have you seen a doctor?


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

fortunate1 said:


> The only good advice here, is to go to the doctor! You need to treat this as if your life depended on it, because it may very well be true.
> If you have a PCP they have the results of all the tests that were performed, or should have. You have to advocate for yourself! Now get to a medical facility or call your PCP and get in!!


Can I add that this is the reality of COVID. Emergency departments are chronically short staffed, in part because so many nurses are leaving the field, and because so many people need medical care and have not seen their doctor(s) lately. Also, the ED is not the place to go to get a complex medical diagnosis - that takes time and a series of different tests. Yes, the ED will figure out what is wrong right now, but it's far different than conducting the thorough medical workup you'll get by working with your doctor. In the ED, you are unlikely to get feedback on tests until most or all results are in and the doc has sorted through what they think is going on.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

I talked to two nurses yesterday and asked how COVID was affecting them and their work. They said that currently the problem was vacations. Huh??? They explained that when things were really bad last year, some nurses would just say, "Oh, I'm going on vacation next week." Now they have to sign up for vacations months in advance. It's August and those on vacations had to sign up in April so they're kind of short-handed right now. Nearby urgent cares are closed and last year the hospital wasn't doing non-exigent procedures so people just stayed home and endured. Now non-urgent conditions are becoming urgent. People are finally seeking help and nurses are out on long-planned vacations. The hospital has 14 ER's and they were filled one day this week. People are being seen by x-ray techs and then have to wait in hallways for hours. The techs I was talking to said they had three patients come in Thursday for mammos and after pictures were taken, they had to go straight in for biopsies. The turn around isn't normally that quick.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

You can get 100%pure cherry juice in the refrigerated part of the produce dept. at the grocery store. Or at the health food store.
Make an appointment with the Doctor for heavens sakes!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KatieRose said:


> My experience with swollen feet and ankles led me to a diagnosis of liver failure and a liver and kidney transplant 3.5 yrs later. *Dec 10 will be my ten year anniversary.*


Congratulations! :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I agree, go talk to a doctor. Severe edema can mean a lot of things. I'm into yoga and do an exercise everyday which is lying on the floor with my legs straight up against the wall, holding about ten minutes. It really helps with my ankles swelling after a day of being on my feet a lot.


When we were visiting my in-laws in Syria, the door-to-door travel time was a minimum of twenty four hours, coming and going. 
My lower legs/ankles swell when I'm not able to keep them elevated - diagnosis=varicose veins. Even wearing the prescribed support hose, they swell after a few hours on a plane. 
Upon arrival, I do just what you describe, but for a few hours. I put my feet in a looped belt (to keep then from splitting apart), up on a wall, and actually sleep for a few hours.


----------

